

Swiftype Raises $13M - qhoxie
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/05/swiftype-series-b/

======
100k
It's been a fun ride these last two years. I'm excited to see (and help build)
what comes next.

We're hiring, obviously. I'm happy to talk to anyone about working at
Swiftype. My email is easy to find.

~~~
johnward
Do you hire any remote positions? I think I may have seen a posting or two on
weworkremotley. Any bonus points for search backgrounds?

~~~
qhoxie
We don't currently hire remotely, but we do offer relocation assistance.
Plenty of bonus points for IR backgrounds, too!

------
OoTheNigerian
Just installed it for my blog. [http://oonwoye.com](http://oonwoye.com). It's
Looking great.

I'd love to give credit but I do not want to tamper with my footer code before
I break something.

I would not mind if it is made part of the plugin code that way people will
not be "forced" to withhold credit.

~~~
dogweather
Yep, we installed it for [https://eaternet.io](https://eaternet.io) –
restaurant health inspection scores. Looks beautiful.

I usually do a manual installation of Sphinx Search or something similar, and
do all the tuning myself. But for this project, we're using Heroku and total
PaaS-based development. Swiftype was a great drop-in solution. It's been
excellent, and as a fast as a well tuned Sphinx implementation.

------
neumino
Congrats!

Swiftype is the kind of product that you install once and then forget it
because it just keeps working as you would expect. It's basically a good one
:)

------
ryguytilidie
Congrats Matt and Quin! Scribd alums killing it.

------
leftnode
So happy for Swiftype. I hope they can take on the Oracle Endeca's of the
world and continue to provide an amazing service.

------
juddlyon
Excellent product - glad to see them do well. Used them for a couple clients
can definitely recommend.

------
hmate9
What a phenomenal product! Keep doing amazing work guys

------
didip
Congrats Quin!

